# Sport Driving Mode (Manual Mode)



## MaxZilla (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello all!
I just got a new 2010 Maxima with the Premium Package two months ago. So far I'm loving my new ride. I've only put 1600 miles on it so I'm still in the break-in period. 

At any rate, I have a question about the manual mode. I've never driven a manual transmission before and would like to know if knowledge of driving stick is required to use the manual mode on my new Maxima? Being that the Maxima does not have a clutch pedal I was wondering if one needs to know how to drive stick before driving in this sport mode. Many thanks!


MaxZilla


----------



## gemster18 (Jan 31, 2008)

no. no knowledge of stick shift driving is req. the only thing you need to know is, try not do put the car in lets say..... 2nd gear if you are doing like 60mph, cause than the tach will race up to like 6500 rpm. which is not really to good for the engine. basiclly its just is a way to keep the the engine in the power band which will make it more responsive. faster accel.


----------



## MaxZilla (Aug 23, 2010)

gemster18 said:


> no. no knowledge of stick shift driving is req. the only thing you need to know is, try not do put the car in lets say..... 2nd gear if you are doing like 60mph, cause than the tach will race up to like 6500 rpm. which is not really to good for the engine. basiclly its just is a way to keep the the engine in the power band which will make it more responsive. faster accel.




gemster, Thanks for the reply. I'm really looking forward to driving in manual mode. I have an appointment for my 1st servicing in 2 weeks. I'm going to ask my sales rep to go over the specifics on driving in manual mode. Thanks again!

Roberto


----------



## GTS 2.4 (Nov 3, 2010)

In a lot of cases you dont have to worry about the manual modes on most cars the internal computer wont let you down shift in away that will damage the engine. same goes for the upchanges. If you hit the rev limiter it will up shift for you. They are pretty much idiot proof.


----------

